# Is This Blasphemy?



## plangentmusic (Nov 9, 2012)

I began study at Manhattan School of music but had to quit to earn money and raise a family by playing in rock and roll bar bands.

Many years later, I've mixed the two loves and influences. I'm not sure if it's an insult to lovers of each.

But I really love this piece. The melody is sick.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a lot of things, but not blashpemy!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

It's not blasphemy, it's merely bad played, and the choice of instruments isn't the very best.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Renaissance said:


> It's not blasphemy, it's merely bad played, and the choice of instruments isn't the very best.


I respect your opinion, but I disagree. It sounds like it could be part of a Queen song.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice, but you're no Jeff Bach.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Not even Brian Maw.

Anyway you could tighten up the performance a bit.

Santana took this from Brahms's 3rd Symphony but remoulded it quite a bit and it works (if you like that sort of thing). But he never gave Johannes a credit on the album which is unforgivable. Bad Carlos!






Here's the original and I know which I prefer.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No. It's only natural to combine the things you like.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting. It sounded quite "contemporary" on the electric guitar.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm all for playing the classics in a contemporary format; it may drive a listener to seek out the source. And I agree; the melody _is _sick - a good sick.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Petwhac said:


> Santana took this from Brahms's 3rd Symphony but remoulded it quite a bit and it works (if you like that sort of thing). But he never gave Johannes a credit on the album which is unforgivable. Bad Carlos!


Thanks for the upload. Now Santana fans have a frame of reference with Brahms.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is virtually impossible to blaspheme with just a bunch of notes, my friend.

I find it, as per my temperament only, perhaps, inadvertently funny.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

May you linger well in The Church of TC. :devil:


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

plangentmusic said:


> I began study at Manhattan School of music but had to quit to earn money and raise a family by playing in rock and roll bar bands.
> 
> Many years later, I've mixed the two loves and influences. I'm not sure if it's an insult to lovers of each.
> 
> But I really love this piece. The melody is sick.


It is very odd. Not very pleasant to listen to I think. I am not quite sure why anyone would want to rearrange Bach. I think something original for this instrumentation would be much more interesting?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This is the best version of Bach on Electric Guitar.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Jaws said:


> It is very odd. Not very pleasant to listen to I think. I am not quite sure why anyone would want to rearrange Bach. I think something original for this instrumentation would be much more interesting?


This one made a huge success rearranging Bach:


----------

